# Multivitamin-mineral on empty stomach or with food?



## romaxe (Jun 6, 2006)

Is it better to take the supplement with food...like most people say or would it be better to take it on an empty stomach for better absorbtion?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2006)

With food


----------



## cg18862 (Jun 6, 2006)

Definitely with food.  I find that I feel worse after taking my multivitamin on an empty stomach.  I don't know what it is but I can taste that nasty smell long after I injest it.  Plus, I don't have near as much highlighter colored urine when I take it with food.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2006)

The yellow urine is just your body excreting any extra riboflavin from your B-Vits.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> The yellow urine is just your body excreting any extra riboflavin from your B-Vits.



So it wasn't from the yellow highlighter I ate last night?   

I go for with food, less stomach issues as well.


----------



## cg18862 (Jun 6, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> The yellow urine is just your body excreting any extra riboflavin from your B-Vits.



So that means it is has better absorption with food, right?


----------



## Flakko (Jun 6, 2006)

with food!


----------



## romaxe (Jun 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So it wasn't from the yellow highlighter I ate last night?


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

what abou after half an hour from eating?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2006)

I always take mine immediately before or after I eat a meal.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 7, 2006)

having other stuff in your stomach will help slow the digestion of the pill so you have a chance on absorbing more of the vegi mita vitamins.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 7, 2006)

Think about it this way. Nature intended us to get our vitamins from food, not artificially through supplementation. Take it WITH a meal, not before, but during or directly after. Pills usually digest really quickly as mentioned above when taken alone,  expect to piss alot of the vitamins out if it travels through too quickly. Your stomach usually take 2 hours to completely empty, unless it's fast absorption food like most fruits, and most supplements, which is why they say 30 minutes before food or 2 hours after.  So yeah, with meals.


----------



## skaterdude (Jun 7, 2006)

some times i puke if i have my multi on an empty stomic.

just stomic acid.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 7, 2006)

Same


----------



## romaxe (Jun 8, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Think about it this way. Nature intended us to get our vitamins from food, not artificially through supplementation. Take it WITH a meal, not before, but during or directly after.



good point


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Not to mention it probably says "Take daily with food" under the directions, along with all of the above posts.


----------

